# STL/KCY/ABQ/KCY/STL



## Kat (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm taking my first long distance trip since college on amtrak and wondering if I'm setting myself up for failure. I do stl/chi frequently and did Lake shore Limited a few times in college to NY. Alas now missing a connection means eating a vacation day off work. I have a MO river runner to Southwest Chief connection on the way there. On the way back I'd snagged a gold price on a sleeper to KC but was less than jazzed about waiting around all day and getting home from the train at 10pm. Not to mention the possibility of missing my connection to public transit home from StL amtrak if the River Runner gets delayed. So I booked a bus ticket back from KC 11am departure with a Southwest Chief 7:24am arrival. I've now found some online tools for checking amtrak online performance. I'm guessing I won't make the bus connection. Is my best option to call amtrak to see if they will let me add the KCY-STL river runner ticket to my existing itinerary (thus guaranteeing my connection)? How late can I do this? Will I have to sacrifice a cheap sleeper to get the KCY connection guarantee?


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 10, 2015)

Call 800-USA-RAIL, they are often able to do something. You probably would be able to add KCY-STL to your itinerary.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 10, 2015)

When you call, say that you want to MODIFY your reservation to include the KCY-STL train. This way, you'll keep the sleeper!


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 11, 2015)

I know that historic on time performance is interesting to look at, but knowing how to understand it is critical. For instance, if the train was late by the same two hours for the last five days, it's probably weather/heat/construction related. If it was a one-off of 4 hours late and ontime the other days, could have been a one time weather phenomenon or an accident.

Even so, you will never be able to predict when an 18 wheeler decides to foul a grade crossing or a landslide covers the tracks in rocks.

Prepare for the worst, hope for the best, and you'll come out somewhere in between. I really hate to say this, but never rely on long distance Amtrak if timing is critical.


----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2015)

Right I am generally fairly zen about travel. My usual fall back for LD trips isn't available to me (friend's couch in Chicago). I kind of got worried after my Lincoln Service to Chicago pulled in 90 minutes late last week (making nearly everyone miss the last Metra of the night). I will call Amtrak later this week when the desire to chew them out has passed. I assume I will be able to get a River Runner seat since there are still low bucket fares online. Can't wait to watch the southwest go by and take my first sleeper journey.


----------

